# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  resizeButton in wxDevC

## mm2236

سلام 

چطور میشه با wxDev C++‎ یه button نوشت که وقتی روش کلیک کنیم button دو برابر بشه


ممنون 

یا علی

----------

